# My acrylic paintings part I.



## StoleArtisan

Heya, I started painting two months ago. Here is my collection so far. Any comments much appreciated. thanks..


----------



## StoleArtisan

Thank you very much for the nice comments. I try  hopefuly the will get better with practice.


----------



## justinetf

Wow, great stuff!


----------



## justinetf

What's the scale of your paintings? The detail on the bird is amazing.


----------



## killmaven

Not to be envious or anything, but I wish my birds were as good as yours. I adore that piece.


----------



## casey

Really cool artwork!!! The heart is awesome!!


----------



## I amSarah

These are amazing! I love the bird painting, its adorable.


----------



## Michael Graves

Nice use and understanding of color for a beginner...wow...nice!


----------

